# New Case Front Panel Audio



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a question regarding My new Case I just bought. I've connected everything properly except the Front Panel Cables labeled "AC '97" and "HD Audio", I have a Realtek High Definition Audio. The Cables have 9 pins. The motherboard has 2 slots which I can insert them into, One is labled "HD Audio" and has 15 pins and another one which has no name but is yellow and was originally inserted there on the old Case. I tried putting it on "HD Audio" slot but all I heard was static. I'm Sorry if this may sound a bit confusing.

Motherboard is a 945GCT-HM (Livermore)
Intel Pentium 4
Nvidia GeForce 8800 512 GTS
2GB RAM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like you are using the AC97 set up on the board to the front panel.

What case did you buy and what is the original HP model number?


----------



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

Its a Compaq SR5030NX, hope thats correct. I had connected the HD audio onto the HD audio slot even tho there were more pins on the slot and when I turned my PC on I heard static when I had connected my headphones and the sound stopped working.


----------



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry forgot to put this aswell, the New case is a NZXT Zero 2 Craft Series Full tower case. From TigerDirect.com

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=A406-1115


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like the you need to use the AC97 diagram to hook up the wiring
﻿
Is the wiring 1 plug or separate wires I can't tell from the case manual.


----------



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

It's just 2 plugs each with 9 pins, one with Ac'97 and another labeled HD Audio.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the AC 97 plug.


----------

